# Case Tractors



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Will attempt my first try at posting pictures to tractor forum since it has come up. In August of 2005 during the local theshing bee I lined up most of my running tractors.











from left to right how many of these can you identify.










here is a second change to identify these Case tractors


and of coarse I got to add afew IH? Mccormick tractors.
Now here are some IH?Mccormick tractors to identify also.










Enjoy the pictures and have fun identifying the tractors.
caseman-d


----------



## kola (May 12, 2009)

whats the secret to posting pictures from my photobucket site?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Kola! The image feature for this section was turned off. I turned it on. You should be able to post now. If you find a section with the imager turned off, just shoot me a PM and I will fix it.


----------



## kola (May 12, 2009)

Y


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*Howdee Does it !*

Just a shout out to you all from Central Georgia.
Been gone awhile and thought to check in an holler.
I figure If I make enough noise at the CM post the rest of em come running !
Good ta see yer all hangin in der .
Nice Rigs Caseman


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks, It has grown since them pictures taken.
caseman-d


----------

